# Festplatte formatieren per Live-CD funzt nicht



## Ossiracer (4. November 2010)

Tach
Ich wollte grade meine 2. Festplatte per Windows formatieren... Wollte natürlich nicht, ist ja klar dass der Windows.old Ordner nicht weg will..
Also mal schnell die Linux Live-CD gestartet, per GParted wollte ich jetzt formatieren.
Geht aber nicht o.O
Es einzige was ich machen kann, ist die Markierung (atm boot) ändern und eine Partitionstabelle erstellen...
Beim Anwenden der Partitionstabelle würden zwar alle daten gelöscht, nur weiß ich nicht was da genau gemacht wird...
Vllt kann mir hier ja jemand helfen...

Greez


----------



## Hatuja (5. November 2010)

Versuche mal, über die Datenträgerverwaltung (Rechte Maustaste auf "Computer" -> "Verwalten". Dann links unter "Datenspeicher" -> "Datenträgerverwaltung") Da werden alle von Windows erkannten Laufwerke aufgelistet. Da kannst du dann, wenn du mit der rechtem Maustaste drauf klickst, das "Volumen Löschen". Dann kannst du eine neue Partition drauf anlegen und die Festplatte formatieren.


----------



## Ossiracer (6. November 2010)

Da kommt dann "Die aktive Systempartition auf diesem Datenträger darf nicht gelöscht werden"


----------



## Hatuja (6. November 2010)

Hm okay, das heißt aber, dass teile des Systems noch auf dieser Festplatte liegen. Zumindest noch der Bootloader. Ansonsten gibt er zwar eine Meldung aus, wenn man aber sagt, "mach trotzdem" schrubbelt er die Platte leer.
Wenn du die Festplatte dann tatsächlich Formatierst oder ausbaust, wird wahrscheinlich dein System nicht mehr starten. Müsstest dann den MBR reparieren.


----------



## Ossiracer (6. November 2010)

Des "mach trotzdem" hab ich ned zur auswahl -.-


----------



## Hatuja (6. November 2010)

Ja, wie gesagt. Windows formatiert dir die Festplatte nicht, weil es weiß, dass es dann nicht mehr starten kann. Mit einem Live-Linux kannst du eine neue Partitionstabelle erstellen, dann kann Windows (erstmal) nicht mehr drauf zugreifen. Beim starten würde er dann so was wie "NTLDR fehlt" kommen und Windows würde nicht starten. Da müsstest du dann mit der Windows CD/DVD ran und über die Reparaturkonsole den Master Boot Record (fixmbr) oder den kompletten Bootloader (fixboot C: ) reparieren. Danach sollte dein System wieder einwandfrei starten. Wenn du dann wieder in Windows bist, löscht du über die Datenträgerverwaltung die Linux Partitionstabelle und erstellst eine Windows Partition.

So sollte das eigentlich funktionieren!


----------



## Ossiracer (6. November 2010)

O.O
Nu ja.. hab nen einfacheren Weg gefunden... Hab zwar den Bootmanager wieder reppen müssen, aber so ein 2. PC ist schon was schönes

Kann damit closed gehn


----------



## Ossiracer (6. November 2010)

-.-
Trotzdem noch was drauf
Wenn ich die Festplatte absteck und den pc starten will kommt "Disk Boot Failure. Insert ...disk and press enter"... wenn ich des mach, versucht der Startreparaturdings zu reparieren, spuckt dann aber nur ne Fehlermeldung aus o.o
wenn ich fixboot manuell versuche kommt "Der Befehl "fixboot" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden"


----------



## Bauer87 (7. November 2010)

Stehen die Festplatten im BIOS in der richtigen Reihenfolge? (Windows reagiert auf so Kleinigkeiten allergisch…) Wenn ohne die nun frisch formatierte Festplatte alles klappt, musst du nur noch die neue als sdb (=hd1) anhängen, die andere bleibt sda (=hd0).


----------



## Ossiracer (8. November 2010)

Stehen in richtiger Reihenfolge. 
Wenn ich nur die Systemplatte angestopselt hab, kommt Bootmgr fehlt.
Also ab die Startupreparatur durchführen... Kein Ergebnis.
Also manuell per bootrec /FixBoot neu angelegt.. funzt auch nicht o.O
bootrec /BootMgr auch nicht .o.
erst fixboot und dann bootmgr auch nicht..


----------



## Hatuja (8. November 2010)

fixmbr funktioniert nicht, da er nur dem MBR fixt, wo er schon einen bootmanager findet, wenn der auf D: liegt, würde er den MBR auf D: fixen.
Bei fixboot muss da natürlich das Laufwerk mit angeben, wovon er dann starten soll, also fixboot c: .

EDIT: zumindest war das bei XP immer so, müsste bei Win7 über die Reparaturkonsole aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## Ossiracer (9. November 2010)

ahjo.. dann probier ich dat mal


----------



## speddy411 (14. November 2010)

Was definitiv funktioniert ist folgendes:

1. Platte anstecken und nuken (mit UBCD o.ä)

2. Platte abstecken und mit der Win DVD den MBR neu aufspielen

3. Fertig


----------



## Ossiracer (14. November 2010)

nuken??


----------



## speddy411 (14. November 2010)

Wenn du dir die "Ultimate Boot CD" oder auch UBCD runterlädst und davon bootest navigierst du zum Punkt "HDD". Dort gibt es dann "Wiping" und da findest du "Nuke Tools". Diese schreiben einfach nur Nullen auf deine Platte und schmeißen somit alles runter.


----------



## Ossiracer (14. November 2010)

ah. okay

ty


----------



## Ossiracer (21. November 2010)

Can be closed..

Thank you for your help c:


----------

